# Soundstream Rubicon 204 and Harmon Kardon TC400Q



## jmardy (Jun 8, 2010)

Selling two amps that I don't need.
The Rubicon 204 is in fantastic shape but I decided to run a 702 instead.

Soundstream:
Soundstream Rubicon 204 Old School Power Amp Amplifier - eBay (item 230496272806 end time Jul-13-10 19:00:21 PDT)

Also selling a like new Alpine MRP-F300.
Decent cheap amp:
Alpine MRP-F300 4 channel power amp Amplifier 6days old - eBay (item 230496278107 end time Jul-13-10 19:00:21 PDT)


----------

